# Maybe the O, Monday March 5



## micbou (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello

I contacted Scuba Shack to dive the Oriskany on Monday. By then, the weather might be more cooperative. Anyone interested in joining us, please call the shop at 433-4319.

http://www.scubashackpensacola.com/wetdream.htm


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I signed up.


----------

